# Bahrain/Saudi Visa - what am i getting into ?



## nikconnor (Feb 29, 2012)

I have been offered a position looking after 2 locations in Saudi (Dammam, Jeddah) and 1 location in Bahrain. The company prefer that i live in Saudi (Dammam) , as the commute across the causeway will be too time consuming if i lived in Bahrain?

They have told me that i will get a visa for Saudi valid for 6 months, but officially i am only visiting if asked (was told everyone does it ?). The Bahrain visa would be valid for 30 days.

They have asked me to send my 48 page passport and two photo's to their office in the UK to process my visa's. The expectation is to have me working in Saudi within 4 weeks. I have not been asked about completing a medical or sending copy's of qualifications.

I would appreciate any thoughts on if this sounds correct or should i reconsider the job offer ?

thanks


----------



## gwpaterson (May 22, 2010)

Hi Nic
I am going through exactly the same for a company in Riyadh, not apprehensive tbh but maybe I am too trusting, good luck

Sent from GavinPaterson


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

gwpaterson said:


> Hi Nic
> I am going through exactly the same for a company in Riyadh, not apprehensive tbh but maybe I am too trusting, good luck
> 
> Sent from GavinPaterson


Gents
I live in Bahrain but a lot of our work is in Saudi, one of my surveyors has a Saudi Ikarma (not sure if spelt right) the other has a business visa, initialyy 180 day, but subsequent renewals are only 90 days in a GCC country
My visa is for 6 month multi entry up to 30 days a pop.
Another day or so & I should be fully visa'd for Bahrain

To be honest the situation is not totally clear, just to be aware that Bahrain is considering tightening its visa on arrival but again nothing is deinite.

As usual getting the full picture can be very difficult, there are quite a few people who do the daily commute over the causeway
Hopefully some better informed source can update
rgds


----------



## CaelanT (May 11, 2017)

I have just posted a very similar question as did not see this. I am on my first visit to Dammam on a 180 day multi-entry visa. I was advised by a colleague to stay in Bahrain and commute daily to Dammam for my future monthly visits. I am applying for a 3 month business visa for Bahrain through our immigration service which will take 4 days for an eVisa and have been advised I can either fly in and out of Dammam or Bahrain, stay in Bahrain, and commute with these visas. I am just trying to confirm this will be OK.

Would like a definite answer on whether this is allowed or not.

To the original poster, for me working in 2nd Industrial City and staying in Al Khobar, colleague has told me 15-30 minutes longer commute for Bahrain which I will live with for the extra freedom allowed there.


----------



## CaelanT (May 11, 2017)

nikconnor said:


> I have been offered a position looking after 2 locations in Saudi (Dammam, Jeddah) and 1 location in Bahrain. The company prefer that i live in Saudi (Dammam) , as the commute across the causeway will be too time consuming if i lived in Bahrain?
> 
> They have told me that i will get a visa for Saudi valid for 6 months, but officially i am only visiting if asked (was told everyone does it ?). The Bahrain visa would be valid for 30 days.
> 
> ...


The list of documents I had to provide is long for my Saudi visa and included as follows:

Letter of invitation from company you will work at in Saudi. (I am working for my usual employer as we are in over 120 countries but still needed this). I also had to get a 6 month contract from the Saudi plant.
2 x passport pictures
Business letter of introduction from my UK office
Chamber of Commerce approval of Business letter
Certificate of medical insurance
Saudi Arabia Visa application
Saudi Arabia declaration form

Passsport was with Saudi Embassy in London for 3 days on expedited process.

I wouldn't lie about why you are there. If a company is telling you this then something is wrong in my opinion. Saudi Arabia has some of the strictest visa requirements.


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

Sounds a little dodgy, Jeddah & Damman are not exactly near each other. Its about 3.5 hr flight or 16 hour drive
One question would be the legality for driving, as how will you get a local licence??
I was Resident in Bahrain and initially had business visa for KSA, driving Bahrain car (hired) for which we had extra insurance, I then got KSA residency as well. No issues crossing the causeway.
Due to the downturn in the gulf a lot of companies are cost cutting severely, and I think a lot of things are getting near the bone.
Just be aware, many things in the gulf countries are "normal" practice, until things go wrong, then you suddenly find that you have been breaking the law. Many things are ignored if it suits people. When you suddenly fall foul, it is more than a slap on the wrist. By the same token, I knew guys with very reputable companies that operated like that, as there were delays with residency, not easy but check things carefully
best of luck
Kev


----------

